# AoC hat definitiv einen Foren Abschnitt verdient!



## Raaandy (10. Mai 2009)

hallo liebes buffed team hiermit möchte ich gerne einen antrag stellen das ihr aoc wieder seinen abschnitt zurück gebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß das ist jetzt ziemlich blauäugig aber ich denke das spiel hat das verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt soviel worüber ihr da berichten könntet, instanzen die einzelheiten zu den klassen berufe etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre super 

ich denke dann bekommt das spiel auch wieder zuwachs.

einige denken ja das spiel sei tot alle server leer das stimmt aber ganz und garnicht.

wäre super wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr könnt ein solches spiel doch nich einfahc links liegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es hat sehr viel potenzial!


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Mai 2009)

Der letzte Post im AoC-forum stammt vom 4.5.
Ich habe das Spiel nicht gespielt. Aber warum sollte man diesme Spiel einen eigenen Abschnitt wiedergeben, wenn wenig Aktivität zu erwarten ist?


----------



## Raaandy (10. Mai 2009)

weil es das spiel verdient hat.

es hatte einen schlechten start und es gibt spieler die denken es würde das spiel garnich mehr geben...

das spiel hat einen eigenen abschnitt verdient es ist mittlerweile ausgereift.

es gibt genügend über das spiel zu berichten wie ich schon sagte.

weil dem spiel es etwas bringen würde wenn es nochmal mehr puplik gemacht wird dann bekommen wir auch wieder zuwachs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und vorallem wer brauch schon x mal ein klon von wow? aoc geht andere wege vorallem im gameplay und ein mmorpg was solch einen anderen weg begeht hat meiner meinung nach natürlich rein subjektiv mehr anspruch also ein wow klon wie rom...

wenn sich jemand über mmorpgs informieren möchte wird er auf buffed stoßen und dann nie was von aoc erfahren auser er stöbert im forum das ist nich fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre super wenn ihr dem spiel mehr zuneigung widmen würdet, und ihm sein verdienten abschnitt zurück geben würdet.


----------



## Ocian (10. Mai 2009)

Meine persönliche Meinung ist ja, dass AoC zwar gut ist, aber bei weitem nicht so weit verbreitet wie RoM. Daher sehe ich selbst keine Notwendigkeit einen eigenen Bereich zu schaffen. Auch die Community rund um AoC ist sehr ruhig wie ich selber finde und durch die wenige Aktivität reicht der Forenteil völlig aus in meinen Augen.


----------



## Raaandy (10. Mai 2009)

also um auf das beispiel rom zurück zu kommen.

der grund wieso das spiel soviel zuwachs hat ist das es soviel aufmerksamkeit bekommt.

und da sehr viel werbung (auch im tv) von den puplishern betrieben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im aoc forum ist es so ruhig weil soviele enttäuscht sind das ihr unseren abschnitt genommen habt.

das is einfach super schade, eine online plattform für mmorpgs sollte doch auch die wichtigsten mmorpgs vertreten und dazu gehört doch aoc auf jeden fall.

es is natürlich jetzt ihre subjektive meinung und meine aber es wäre doch nur fair uns unseren abschnitt zurück zu geben, oder?

es geht vielen wie mir es fehlt leider die unterstützung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ihr das nochmal schön aufrollen würdet mit welchen inis wie sie gehen welche klassen etc. wäre wirklich super und addons etc. all das könnte man doch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (10. Mai 2009)

Mit _Ihr_ sprichst du ja die Admins an, wir Moderatoren vertreten hier nur unsere Meinung und nicht die von Buffed selbst. Damit du uns nicht falsch verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde auch gerne Portale zu Lineage 2 haben sowie zu FinalFantasy XI. Aber man kann nicht alles haben und die Spielerzahlen der beiden Spiele sind sogar weit höher als die von RoM. Es ist nicht genügend Platz da und es gibt auch keine Leute, die man einfach so ranholen kann um dafür News aufzutreiben. Denn jede Person will auch bezahlt werden, wenn sie bei Buffed direkt arbeitet.
Somit gibt es eine Grenze was Manpower angeht und dadurch auch eine Grenze, was alles ein eigenes Portal hat.
Jedoch entspricht das nur meiner Meinung.


----------



## Raaandy (10. Mai 2009)

nagut das versteh ich das ihr nich soviel news machen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wär cool wenn wir wenigstens im foren ticker wieder drin wären oder geht das dann auch nich is das vielleicht iwie zusammen gekoppelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2009)

Ähm .. der "Forenabschnitt" existiert doch (leider) noch?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=110


----------



## Imseos (10. Mai 2009)

äh randy du pusht atm auch nur deinen beitragszähler oder? 

@mods gebt dem mal ne schreibpause^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> äh randy du pusht atm auch nur deinen beitragszähler oder?
> 
> @mods gebt dem mal ne schreibpause^^


Er hat was themenbezogenes gesagt... sogar recht viel.


----------



## Imseos (10. Mai 2009)

schau mal ins aoc forum dann erklärt sich meine foderung


----------



## Lillyan (10. Mai 2009)

Das tut hier aber nichts zu Sache, denn hier haben die Posts durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Hiermit zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Antihero1986 (10. Mai 2009)

@ Raaandy 


ist egal - das ist ein aussichtslosen Kampf den du hier führst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lass es gut sein - und Spiel AoC - und es freut mich das du nun zur AoC Community zählst!

Somit ein herzliches WB in Hyboria - und @ buffed , wayne interessierts - ihr habt einen Kunden somit weniger der sich eure Zeitschrift kauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



So dann fals du eine Gilde suchst auf Mitra - kann ich dir einen Link geben ^^

einfach eine PM an mich und ich schick dir eine zurück!

Lg Mika


----------



## Imseos (10. Mai 2009)

is schon komisch was aus der aoc plattform auf buffed.de geworden ist wenn man bedenkt was hier vor einem jahr los wahr aber es gibt  ja sonst keine nicht funcom website gibt die sich um aoc kümmert...


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt  ja sonst keine nicht funcom website gibt die sich um aoc kümmert...


Tja warum ist das wohl so?


----------



## Irn-Bru (11. Mai 2009)

Inzwischen bin ich eigentlich ganz froh das es auf buffed keine eigene AoC Rubrik mehr gibt. So bleiben wir im AoC Forum wenigstens von den ganzen "mein Spiel ist das beste und jeder der was anderes spielt wird geflamt" kids verschont, meistens jedenfalls. Die inzwischen wieder wachsende Community wird sich schon irgendwo finden, aber wohl (hoffentlich) nicht mher bei buffed.

Das Buffed Magazin kaufe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Anfangs hatte es sich als MMO unabhäniges Spielemagazin präsentiert und es gab viele interessante Berichte über verschiedene MMO´s. Inzischen dreht sich in dem Heftchen eigentlich alles nur noch um WoW.


----------



## Raaandy (11. Mai 2009)

also meinen beitragszähler push ich überhaupt nicht.

das mit dem forum hat da einer falsch verstanden ich möchte den news ticker / abschnitt auf der homeseite wieder.

die meisten leute haben keine ahnung von aoc...

das da jetzt ein neuer chef sitzt der sagt wos lang geht, und schon vieles verbessert hat.

das spiel ist jetzt ausgereifter als warhammer es wurde nur zum falschen termin released jetzt ist es super spielbar.

aber gut aoc wird leider von den buffed mitarbeitern nichmehr unterstütz -.-

naja damit is dann sogut wie die buffed seite für mich gestorben. buffed geht den gleichen weg wie blizz und richtig sich an die masse statt an qualität!

casual games werden gepusht ohne ende, haben mit komplexität allerdings wenig zu tun..


----------



## Raaandy (11. Mai 2009)

jetzt wird schon mein forum in der age of conan rubrik geschlossen die leute müssen doch erstmal von dort hierrauf kommen... ach egal 

danke an den admin der das gemacht hat -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> naja damit is dann sogut wie die buffed seite für mich gestorben. buffed geht den gleichen weg wie blizz und richtig sich an die masse statt an qualität!


WoW ist qualitativ gesehen immer noch das beste und ausgereifteste MMO auf den Markt - das ist fakt. Kein anderes MMO bietet derzeit die Sachen die ein WoW einen bietet - Eine mischung aus den PvE Endcontent (der zwar derzeit recht easy ist -aber er ist ausgeprägter als bei anderen spielen) und den PvP. WAR orientiert sich viel mehr in Richtung PvP - also gibt es dort wesentlich weniger PvE spieler. AOC hat einen schlechten ruf, und hat die Mischung PvE/PvP nicht hinbekommen. HDRO ist viel PvE,bietet aber noch recht wenig Endcontent. Bei RoM weiß ich es nicht,aber es orientiert sich an WoW und lockt so auch Leute,weil es zwar insgesamt gesehen schlechter als WoW ist aber es ist kostenlos und derzeit das beste kostenlose MMO auf den Markt.
Aber wenn du bei AOC von Qualität sprichst solltest du vorsichtig sein. Es mag sich zwar einiges bei Funcom geändert haben,aber AOC ist noch weit weg von dem was es eigentlich sein wollte.
Alles in Allem kann man auch nach 4 Jahren sagen:
WoW ist und bleibt das beste MMO auf den Markt - ob man es nun mögen tut oder nicht ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Antihero1986 (11. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW ist qualitativ gesehen immer noch das beste und ausgereifteste MMO auf den Markt
> WoW ist und bleibt das beste MMO auf den Markt - ob man es nun mögen tut oder nicht ist eine andere Frage.




Ich denke dir ist der unterschied zwischen Qualität und Quantität nich bewusst wenn du solchen Stuss schreibst - wie kann man von Qualität reden wenn 3 verschiedene Dungeon Layouts sich durch das genze Spiel ziehen ?

wie kann man von qualität reden wenn sich an der Grafik Engine genau gar nichts getan hat (nun gut das ist Geschmacksache)!
(höhere Lichteffekte und detailiertere Schatten zähle ich nicht zudem)


du verkennst hier einiges und zwar, dass dieses Game vollkommen quf Quantität ausgelegt ist - (das heißt nicht das es schlecht ist)

es ist wie gesagt geschmacksache - jedoch sagen das AoC einen schlechten Ruf hat, selbst nur zu release vielleicht mal kurz gespielt und dann behaupten das es schlecht sei - ist einfach nur dumm.

den meisten hier fehlt es an Weitsicht bzw. sie täten gut daran ihre Lage zu überdenken, den WoW ist seit nun mehr 2 Jahren nichts weiteres mehr als Beschäftigungstherapie - sonst nichts!

*Aber wie dem auch sei - jeder der hier meint AoC sei noch so wie beim Start von dem fantastischen MMO, den überzeuge ich hiermit gerne und verschenke einige Buddykeys.*

Damit auch euer letzter Zweifel über ein Spiel, das wesentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit gebürht als es atm der Fall ist, revediert wird!

wer sich ernstahft überlegt umzusteigen oder es auszuprobieren - sollte mir eine PM schreiben - ich habe noch 4 buddy keys

Lg Mika


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> jetzt wird schon mein forum in der age of conan rubrik geschlossen die leute müssen doch erstmal von dort hierrauf kommen... ach egal




Du hast sogenanntes Crosslinken betrieben - also in einem Forum auf einen Thread in einem anderen Forum aufmerksam machen. Würde das jeder tun bzw. würde das zugelassen, wäre das Forum voll von Eigen-Spam und Crossverlinkungen. Das wird seit jeher unterbunden - die Schließung ist also vollkommen legitim.



> danke an den admin der das gemacht hat -.-



Es war kein Admin.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Antihero1986 schrieb:


> wie kann man von Qualität reden wenn 3 verschiedene Dungeon Layouts sich durch das genze Spiel ziehen ?
> 
> wie kann man von qualität reden wenn sich an der Grafik Engine genau gar nichts getan hat (nun gut das ist Geschmacksache)!


1. Und weiter? Das mag zwar sein,ändert aber rein gar nichts an der Tatsache das WoW das beste MMO auf den markt ist - qualitativ. Würde ich daran einen Shooter festmachen das alles gleich aussieht,müsste man einige richtig hart abstufen in der Wertung. Blizzard steht seit jeher für qualitativ hochwertige Spiele - und das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert. Blizzard hat es derzeit als einziges MMO hinbekommen PvE und PvP recht ordentlich zu mischen und WoW zu einen Spiel zu machen - was jeder spielen kann. Der eine macht nunmal PvE gerne und raidet,der andere will lieber PvP und betreibt Arena. Wenn ich Warhammer NUR pve machen will wird das auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Genauso AOC, dort ist auch keine gute Mischung passiert. Und WoW ist einsteigerfreundlich - jeder idiot würde das Spiel verstehen,ohne vorher ein anderes MMO gespielt zu haben. WoW nimmt dich sehr stark an die Hand und erklärt dir das wichtigste. Das hab ich bisher bei wenigen MMO´s gesehen.
Ein guter Start eines MMO´s ist nunmal das wichtigste - Ja wow hatte am anfang einige Probleme,aber nicht in der Höhe wie es ein AOC hatte. Wie ich bereits oben sagte: AOC hat nun einen schlechten Ruf und den wird es nie wegbekommen.
2. Jaja die gute Grafik - seitwann macht die Grafik ein gutes Spiel aus? Crysis sieht wunderbar aus - spielerisch ist das Spiel total mau. Die Grafik ist ein nebenfaktor - klar es kann keine Grafik von 15 Jahren heutzutage mehr sein. Aber wenn sie halbwegs aktuell ist reicht das. Spielerisch ist WoW da einigen MMO`s noch ein tick vorraus. 
Und ich sage es mal so: Die Grafik ist nunmal der Warcraft stil. Daran wird sich nichts ändern - ich brauche in einen Spiel keine hyper tolle grafik.

Und ja WoW ist auch Quantitativ erfolgreich - und das hat mehrere Gründe.

Allerdings hab ich nie geschrieben das AOC schlecht ist. Es fehlt den Spiel einfach das,was es mal sein wollte. Da fehlt die Qualität noch - ansonsten ist es ein gutes MMO.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (11. Mai 2009)

In dem Thema geht es nicht WoW mit AoC zu vergleichen.

Es ist nun mal so, dass Angebot die Nachfrage bestimmt. Würden viele Buffed User ihr Interesse an dem Spiel aktiv bekunden und würde eine Unterstützung seitens Vertreter von AoC für Buffed.de erfolgen, könnte sich alles wieder ändern. So lange aber AoC eine Art Underdog ist (gerade hier) wird es das Spiel schwer haben. Ich erinnere mich sehr gut an all die Mitforennutzer die meinten anderen das Spiel schlecht reden zu müssen. Im allgemeinen finde ich die Buffed-Gemeinschaft eher traurig. Aber das ist etwas anderes.
Ich schätze guter Raaandy das sich hier zu viel tun muss, bevor sich was ändert. Unterschriftensammeln wird hier wohl nichts mehr nützen. Die Kapazitäten scheinen ja voll zu sein. In diesem Sinne ist es echt schade, dass ein so einzigartiges Spiel (ob gut oder schlecht sei mal Geschmackssache ) mit viel neuen Wind, von etwas wie ROM abgelöst wurde. Aber man merkt hier deutlich das Interesse und Durchschnittsalter der Spieler auf Buffed. Wenn man schon einen einfachen und unoriginellen WoW-Abklatsch mehr Beachtung schenkt, als einem Spiel das sich z.B. wagt Fantasyvölker sparsam einzusetzen und eine ganz andere Epoche bespielt, sieht man ganz schnell, warum hier AoC keinen Platz hat. Aber ich schweife ab. Buffed ist nun mal Buffed. Jede Handlung in Form von Berichten und Moderatorenbeiträgen fügen Stück für Stück ein Bild zusammen. Nimm Buffed als das, was es dar stellt und dort ist kein Platz für AoC.


----------



## Biebre (11. Mai 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> In dem Thema geht es nicht WoW mit AoC zu vergleichen.
> 
> *Es ist nun mal so, dass Angebot die Nachfrage bestimmt. Würden viele Buffed User ihr Interesse an dem Spiel aktiv bekunden und würde eine Unterstützung seitens Vertreter von AoC für Buffed.de erfolgen, könnte sich alles wieder ändern. So lange aber AoC eine Art Underdog ist (gerade hier) wird es das Spiel schwer haben. Ich erinnere mich sehr gut an all die Mitforennutzer die meinten anderen das Spiel schlecht reden zu müssen. Im allgemeinen finde ich die Buffed-Gemeinschaft eher traurig. Aber das ist etwas anderes.
> Ich schätze guter Raaandy das sich hier zu viel tun muss, bevor sich was ändert. Unterschriftensammeln wird hier wohl nichts mehr nützen. Die Kapazitäten scheinen ja voll zu sein. In diesem Sinne ist es echt schade, dass ein so einzigartiges Spiel (ob gut oder schlecht sei mal Geschmackssache ) mit viel neuen Wind, von etwas wie ROM abgelöst wurde. Aber man merkt hier deutlich das Interesse und Durchschnittsalter der Spieler auf Buffed. Wenn man schon einen einfachen und unoriginellen WoW-Abklatsch mehr Beachtung schenkt, als einem Spiel das sich z.B. wagt Fantasyvölker sparsam einzusetzen und eine ganz andere Epoche bespielt,* sieht man ganz schnell, warum hier AoC keinen Platz hat. Aber ich schweife ab. Buffed ist nun mal Buffed. Jede Handlung in Form von Berichten und Moderatorenbeiträgen fügen Stück für Stück ein Bild zusammen. Nimm Buffed als das, was es dar stellt und dort ist kein Platz für AoC.




Sprichst mir, auch wenn ich AoC nie gespielt habe und dazu eigentlich eine eher neutrale Meinung vertrete, aus der Seele!


----------



## Raaandy (12. Mai 2009)

ja genau mir auch feder und schwert bringt es auf den punkt.

naja man kann da wohl nichts mehr ändern -.-

genau wie du versteh ich es auch nicht das ein kompletter wow abklatsch mehr begeisterung findet als aoc.

aber wie du schon richtig anmerktest liegt es wohl am alter der foren nutzer.

und an denjenigen die wow als non plus ultra sehen, als würde es nur das geben...das den leuten nichmal ein licht aufgeht und sie erkennen das in wow wirklich nichts mehr begeistert versteh ich nicht.

es ist als wenn man gegen den wind pisst! 

in diesem sinne 

wir sehen uns auf mitra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (14. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es auch schade, aber die deutsche AoC gemeinde ist generell sehr Forenfaul. Auch das offizielle deutsche Forum ist ja recht ruhig. Es wird sich auch nicht viel an der Situation ändern. Solange buffed nicht genug über AoC berichtet gibt es keinen Grund sich als AoC spieler auf diese Seite zu zeigen. Solange sich nicht mehr zeigen wird nicht mehr berichtet. Ein teufelskreis den man nur durchbrechen kann wenn die Redaktion in Vorleistung tritt. Das sie das nicht tut ist aber auch verständlich, kostet halt Arbeitszeit die man auf Dinge verwenden kann die genug Seitenaufrufe (sprich Kohle) einbringen.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

das ist marktwirtschaft. jeder kann machen was er will ... (also fast)


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Mai 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schade, aber die deutsche AoC gemeinde ist generell sehr Forenfaul. Auch das offizielle deutsche Forum ist ja recht ruhig. Es wird sich auch nicht viel an der Situation ändern. Solange buffed nicht genug über AoC berichtet gibt es keinen Grund sich als AoC spieler auf diese Seite zu zeigen.


Tja ein Teufelskreis. 
Der AoC-User nutzt es nicht als es noch aktueller war. Buffed reduziert. Und jetzt ist Buffed wieder daran Schuld.

Also ich denke hier muss erst mal die Nachfrage da sein. Ich stelle auch nicht 100 Ferraris her wenn ich nicht weis ob die Nachfrage da ist. Das wäre Misswirtschaft.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Der AoC-User nutzt es nicht als es noch aktueller war.



Mööp... es wurde benutzt... nur wurde man zu 90% niedergeflamed bzw. die Threads verfielen in Flame wahn, falls mal jemand was anderes als "Ist scheiße!" schrieb... kein wunder das es dann nach und nach weniger Leute gab die es benutzten...


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Mai 2009)

Das heisst für mich doch das es eh nur wenige Spieler gibt, die das Spiel zu schätzen wissen. Also das Spiel generell nicht sonderlich attraktiv zu sein scheint und viele einfach nur enttäuscht hat, sodas sie ihren Frust im Forum abgelassen haben. 
Ich habe AoC nie so sonderlich verfolgt, aber dann macht auch für mich die Reduzierung des Forums und der Beiträge seitens Buffed durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Imseos (14. Mai 2009)

1. Buffed hat noch einen Foren abschnitt für aoc 

2. Nur die bösen Schwarzmacher sind schuld das dieses geniale Spiel welches von Funcom ertrem erfolgreich gelauncht wurde vom Buffedportal entfernt wurde...

Btw nen mir bitte 2 Artikel die in dieser woche aoc betreffend von relevanz wären (außer Armenviertel der witz is fast so alt wie duke nukem forever)


----------



## Thrainan (15. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Tja ein Teufelskreis.
> Der AoC-User nutzt es nicht als es noch aktueller war. Buffed reduziert. Und jetzt ist Buffed wieder daran Schuld.
> 
> Also ich denke hier muss erst mal die Nachfrage da sein. Ich stelle auch nicht 100 Ferraris her wenn ich nicht weis ob die Nachfrage da ist. Das wäre Misswirtschaft.


Ich habe nie behauptet buffed wäre schuld. Mein post hatte noch zwei weitere Sätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (16. Mai 2009)

So langsam finde ich es irgendwie unverschämt von Buffed das sie ein MMO wie AoC total Ignorieren.
Mir ist klar AoC hat sehr viele entäucht. 
Aber man merkt die entwickler bemühen sich in dem Spiel. 
Zb von WoW wird aus jeden Furz eine News gemacht.
Aber wieso nicht über AoC. Der nächste Patch ändert doch so viel an dem Spiel es werden zb auch Haustiere eingeführt zwar in ein Düsteren Style aber immerihin ich finde ein Dobermann zu haben schon cool als Idee. 
Aber ne gesagt wird daürber nicht. 
Bin ich der einzige der sich daran stört wie Buffed arbeitet?


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2009)

Schreib halt ne User News ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2009)

wie tikume sagte dafür gibts user news .. 

ausserdem denkt buffed wie jede andere gewinn orientierte seite (also fast alle) an die sachen die mehr leute spielen eher als an die die nunmal weniger spielen.
aoc hat leider wie gesagt viele entäuscht und es gibt wenige die sich dafür interessieren darum kann und will eine solche seite nicht viel aufwand dafür betreiben .. sollte ja auch logisch sein


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht sollte FunCom mal wieder mit Buffed in Verhandlung treten ... Oder umgekehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melron (1. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es auch schade das buffed AoC schließt, denn es hat mehr Tiefgang und Potential als z.B. ein RoM worüber derzeit alles überquillt... (meiner Meinung nur ein F2P Werbe Hype den viel antesten dann aber wieder liegen lassen).

Es wäre ja auch eine Möglichkeit so ein Spiel etwas zu "supporten" und aktiv drüber zu berichten / schreiben - denn es hat sich viel getan und patch 1.5 krempelt das Spiel nochmal komplett um!


----------



## OSS-Thargor (14. August 2009)

AoC hat deutlich an Qualität gewonnen.
Ich bin seit Beginn bei AoC mit an Board. Jedoch auch ich habe eine AoC Pause eingelegt.

Seit einigen Wochen bin ich wieder stark am spielen. Nach den ganzen Patchen macht es einfach wieder richtig Spaß.
Die Server sind auch recht voll im Moment.

AoC hat bei buffed klar einen festen Platz verdient.
Und ich habe die Zeitschrift nun zum erstem mal gekauft, da auch über AoC sowie WAR berichtet wird.
Ich finde noch zu viel WOW und nun auch RoM im Magazin.

Eine Web Plattform und ein Magazin benötigt eben auch Qualität, und die spiegelt sich in der
machbaren Bandbreite der Themenfelder (Spiele) wieder.

buffed gehört nicht nur WOWlern und somit freue ich mich auf mehr Content zu AoC im Web und im Magazin..

Grüße
OSS-Thargor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

